

One type of Defensive coding versus Don't coddle your code - credo
http://www.red-sweater.com/blog/1423/dont-coddle-your-code

======
Someone
The obvious improvement is to make a singleton object that crashes then
program whenever a message is sent to it. Let's call it "dead", so you can do:
"myPointer

